# INTP vs Shy ENTP?



## Pianoasis

Velasquez said:


> Check your inferior function. I have difficulty working out whether I am an Ne or a Ti person, but when I look lower down the thing I notice that I've got a lot of Si stuff going on and am completely deficient in feeling. INTP and ENTP are probably the two most confusable types.


Well that's hard too because when an ENTP is low in his luck socially for a long period of time he starts to memorize what does and does not work. The tell-tale thing here is he uses it primarily for social situations. An INTP uses Si to mediate all ideas.


----------



## XO Skeleton

Kinda hard to say. My best friend is an ENTP and some people (other extroverts), consider him to be a quiet guy. In some situations he's more outgoing than me, but in others, I'm more outgoing than him.

In club situations he's more likely to approach a woman and dance with her. Me, not so much. On the other hand, I have no problem with approaching a woman cold in public and flirting with her.

I'd say the major difference is the energy. Even if he's quiet after awhile he needs to interact with people. I don't NEED to. I'm totally fine alone and he doesn't understand it.


----------



## Themorning

Honestly, I don't know. Is it possible to swing between the two? Last month and a half I have been energetic and outgoing. Before that I was somewhat depressed and did very little......now that feeling is coming back...... Is this just part of being an NTP? Or is it mild bipolar depression? Don't know....


----------



## anon1234

I have been considering that I may be a socially introverted ENTP. I don't think extraversion necessarily has to be gaining energy from people, although this may often be the case. I think it could also be gaining energy from activities or ideas. Most people exhaust me, but I think that could also have to do with boredom. I also can easily get overwhelmed by my environment in the form of sensory overload. I need quieter environments to focus and think. I can enjoy socializing, but my endurance depends on how interesting and engaging it is. I get drained from most social environments. I can also go a very long time alone. That said, you are never entirely alone. Especially now with all the fun interesting information you can binge on from the internet. There also is the role of social rejection during key developmental years. I would imagine a lot of ENTPs, especially women, struggle to fit in. I had a hard time making friends growing up. I got better at making friends as I got older, but I have never been a social butterfly. I can be outgoing especially after a drink or two, but most social situations don't interest me. 

My primary reasoning on me possibly being an ENTP rather than an INTP is that I think my Fe is stronger than my Si. I don't think INTPs in their early 20s are supposed to be able to have a relatively strong sense of the emotions around them.This is present for me except for when I get very stressed or very excited. I have issues with being messy, being on time, remembering to do mundane chores or pay bills. When I was in college most major tests/ projects resulted in an all-nighter, or doing it the morning it was due. That said, socially I am more introverted. Socializing can be a chore for me. However, if I am with people who I enjoy and we are doing something interesting, then I can go for hours. I also have inattentive ADHD, which is apparently more associated with ENTPs.

Apparently INTPs usually don't actually care about the impact they have on the world. Call it a cliche, but I want to change the world. I want to understand the world, but I want to use that understanding to make it better. I see way too much room for improvement that I see as critical not to.

Not sure if listing hobbies could help but... Hobbies/ interests of mine include: multiple musical instruments, occasionally compose and arrange music, exercise regularly, turn my kitchen into a mischievous healthy laboratory, health & wellness, science, politics, various social media platforms (Tumblr is probably the most addictive), socializing in moderation, trying to figure out the whole God/ spirituality thing and watching way too much on Netflix.


----------



## Themorning

mwhite5990 said:


> Apparently INTPs usually don't actually care about the impact they have on the world. Call it a cliche, but I want to change the world. I want to understand the world, but I want to use that understanding to make it better. I see way too much room for improvement that I see as critical not to.


I do and I don't. I like the idea of knowledge for the sake of knowledge. Not hugely interested in the (infinitesimally small) impact my work has on the world. However, I think I want my work to have an impact - not for the betterment of society but for my ego/satisfaction (might as well be honest).


----------



## antarian

Description of ENTPs
ENTP's are known as the "Inventor" or the originator of new ideas.

*ENTP's are the idea people. Their unique perceptive abilities allow them to see new ideas and opportunities everywhere.*

*They thrive on new experiences of almost any kind.* - note: I always starting new experiences but hardly finish it ... I always stop in preparation phase  But I really enjoy it ))))

*They may appear cold and unsympathetic due to their natural tendency to be logical, objective and analytical.*

*ENTP's are quick both verbally and intellectually. They frequently enjoy a good argument just for the sport of it.*

*They are fairly thick skinned and are not easily offended.*

*ENTP's prefer not to have to manage or supervise others, but they will do it if they have to.* - anywhere where I go I always take the leadership role and I love it. 1) I can easily give boring tasks to others which I dont like 2) I can easily come with "MY solution" which is always best )))))))))

*They are innovators and thus need a lot of freedom to do their job.*

*Routine tasks are certain death to ENTP's.*

*Starting projects is their forte, finishing projects is for someone else.*

Extraverted, they prefer crowds over close relationships.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*They live in the world of theoretical possibilities. They see everything in terms of how it could be improved, or what it could be turned into.*

*They live primarily inside their own minds, having the ability to analyze difficult problems, identify patterns, and come up with logical explanations.* - when I really dig into something I am like that

*They are easy going, flexible and adaptable.*

INTP's usually prefer not to have to lead or manage people.

*INTP's thrive when there are few rules, guidelines and restrictions. They need freedom.*

Their internal world is highly structured and logical and does not need structure imposed by the external world.

Being introverted, reserved, objective, and logical, they may appear cold and hard to get to know.

so I am simply really both ..... and It matters on situation etc


----------



## Tezcatlipoca

I believe that entp is like an "activated" intp. It happens with increased need for sexual expression/survival with me. I think when intp is more anxiety/fear based and motivated to action it acts like entp? Or perhaps this is just me. However, in that state I am no longer at peace!


----------



## shameless

Honestly I am new to mbti and not that knowledgable, it did take some investigating tho to realize more. 

I distained the INTP stereotypes as I identify very little with example socially awkward shy etc...
I kept thinking why do I keep getting this when I don't identify with these stereotypes. 
After more and more reading on the functions tho, I am probably opposite of you.

I come off much more like an ENTP by persona (a reserved one) in RL. 
But like many users said its the functions. I do tend to function how the jung says.
But yeah the stereotypes only some of them apply. 

So yeah I do not think that you being an ENTP means your not shy.
Just as I have continually argued or stressed to introverts that saying your shy or dysfunctional does not equate to introvert. Its how you process. 
You rely on outward dominants, you can still be shy and rely on those. Just as I can still be a pretty assertive person who is not shy and in fact be an introvert. 

I dunno thats my thoughts from little knowledge on the whole mbti thing. 

Too many people here I think might rely heavily on what they socially identify as, rather then their functions. There is a big difference.


----------



## Infinite

i know i'm an Ne-dom 
but im also a shy ENTP and i also have confidence issues but i think im getting better as i get older i was always told i was i shy as a child

this whole shy entp makes me feel a little uncomfortable as i dont feel like i can really be myself, i always have a lot to say but this shyness thing makes me keep it to myself and im often 'all in my head' 

so ive also been confused whether im an ENTP or INTP but i am a lot more interested in people and i dont really like being alone i do gain energy from other people but of course it also depends on who because some people are just such a drag to be around with

but once you meet an actual INTP you will notice a definite difference as i dont really think that ENTPs and INTPs are quite alike

shyness or quietness makes you an introvert as any type can have those problems 

but i think that a lot of ENTPs are more often mistyped because you always hear about the douchebag arrogant and overconfident ENTPs but lets be honest even if youre shy you still think youre the shit


----------



## Tom Soy Sauce

Because these two can look so similar on the outside due to their social activity, you need to look elsewhere to find your answer. 

As someone who thought he was INTP for a while, a huge difference can be as simple as your approach to the world. ENTPs typically want to affect the world around them in some way, whereas an INTP may not give a shit as long as they're staying afloat. ENTPs may not want to admit it, but when pursuing something a lot of times they _need _external validation. ENTPs definitely gain energy and inspiration from interacting with others, and often use others as a "jump start" for ideas. I find I'm by far at my most creative after socializing (with stimulating people anyway, the opposite can render me lonely).

Unfortunately this can be a bit of a blessing and a curse, because if I'm isolated for a couple of days I find myself low on energy and this seems to be especially bad for Ne doms, who seem susceptible to having no "real" connections with people.


----------



## Infinite

Infinite said:


> shyness or quietness makes you an introvert as any type can have those problems


i forgot to put the _doesn't_ there


----------



## XZ9

I like big groups because they make me so concealed.


----------

